# Rules of BOO!



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OMG! Woman I am so with you I do this exact same thing on an old fashion note pad that has lined paper on one side and graph paper on the other. I keep it by my bed on my nightstand. My husband is always saying why dont you do this on the computer, but there is something about paper and pencil that works for me. I write down my ideas whether they are my own origional creative notes or things I see here on the forum in my trusty notepad. As it gets closer to Halloween I am constantly going through it to see what I would like to accomplish this year. Paper and pencil is the way to go for me, may be prehistoric but it works for me*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a note pad beside me right now.It holds everything from what to build-to what to buy-to where to look.


----------

